# Updating Passenger



## daBee (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi folks.  I'd like to update Passenger, but it's tripping over another port that apparently isn't needed anymore. 

The port is rubygem-passenger upon nginx, installed separately.  But then this happens:


```
===>  Installing for automake-1.16.1
===>  Checking if automake already installed
===>   An older version of automake is already installed (automake-1.15.1)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of automake
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/automake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby24
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby24
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/rubygem-passenger
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/rubygem-passenger
```

Upon looking into reinstalling automake, the ports info says that it's no longer needed for anything...all the latest versions.  

Confusing.

Any advice? Cheers


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 20, 2018)

In the port directory of devel/automake simply issue: `# make deinstall install clean` and you should be good to go.


----------



## daBee (Aug 20, 2018)

Didn't work under `su`.


```
[Mon Aug 20 02:01:42 root@neb /usr/ports/devel/automake] make deinstall install clean
===>  Deinstalling for automake
===>   automake not installed, skipping
===>  Installing for automake-1.16.1
===>  Checking if automake already installed
===>   Registering installation for automake-1.16.1
Installing automake-1.16.1...
pkg-static: automake-1.16.1 conflicts with automake-wrapper-20131203 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/aclocal
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/automake
```

Sounds like a problem with the port.  Should I contact the port/package manager?


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 20, 2018)

Skip my previous comment, I really need to be a bit more patient and actually read the error messages (so do you by the way  ).

Your problem is that you apparently have automake-wrapper installed which is a port that dates back to earlier this year. This is from /usr/ports/MOVED:



> devel/automake-wrapper|devel/automake|2018-06-14|No longer needed


Either way: remove automake-wrapper, then install devel/automake and you should be home free. Something like `# pkg remove -x automake-wrap`.

(edit: removed wrong assumptions).


----------



## daBee (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh I read it.  Over and over.  I thought that's what a package manager does, seeing these items and managing packages to bring ports up to date.  That's why I was confused.  

Thank you.


----------



## daBee (Aug 26, 2018)

Continuing on with this thread...still trying to get this up to date.  So here's a summary:

- The new `rubygem-passenger FLAVOR=nginx` port was installed.  
- That installation resulted in its own ruby25 installation.  When nginx fires up it uses that ruby version instead of my `rbenv 2.5.1`.  
- The `nobody` user is the user for nginx so far.  

My current issue is that the ruby25 used by `nobody` has no gems in it.  How can I have that user install gems, seeing that there is no account for me to get into.  I am missing something.  I operate on my workstation as my own administrator, using `rbenv`, which works seamless.  Can anybody shed some light on how I can have this separate ruby manage its gems? I'm confused how to manage outside of `rbenv`.  Cheers


----------



## daBee (Aug 27, 2018)

Even the Passenger pages say I can choose which ruby and associated gems.  It says:

*



			I have multiple Ruby versions or gemsets. Does it matter which one I use to install Passenger with?
		
Click to expand...

*


> Not really. Passenger doesn't care which Ruby you used to install it; it can still serve Ruby apps with any Ruby version, as long as you tell Passenger which Ruby interpreter you want to use.
> You tell Passenger which Ruby interpreter to use for a specific app, by using the passenger_rubydirective. This can be customized on a per-application basis.


----------

